# Car Collector Chronicles



## d.yaros (Sep 29, 2011)

For anyone with an interest, I wanted to let you know that for 4 years running I have been publishing a free, online only, no ad newsletter discussing all aspects of the car collector hobby.  It is titled _*Car Collector Chronicles*_.

You will find the October, 2011 issue, as well as all back issues, online at -

http://www.scribd.com/people/view/7936333-dave​
This month we lament the passing of summer, review the Milwaukee Masterpiece Concours  and  present a "Humor on Wheels" cartoon.  Photos this month are of Saved 62 (my '62 Olds) on the Milwaukee Masterpiece showfield, a "Green Bay Packard," a Porsche tractor, and the dashboard of an early Lincoln.

Give it a look.  I hope you find it enjoyable and become a regular reader.  To get on the list for a short monthly notice of publication, with a link, you only need to send me an email.


----------



## havasu (Sep 29, 2011)

Great, thanks!


----------



## d.yaros (Nov 3, 2012)

Our ride, *Saved62*, made into an Olds Mag, _Journey With Olds_. 

View attachment Indy Art.jpg


----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats!

.......


----------

